# Backing up Ext HD



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I was able to find a way to copy files from a 722 Ext HD to my PC, and back to a different ext HD that is playable on my 722. I have not tried this for my 211 ext HD, can it be done? I understand it has a totally different structure and Linux may not recognize it. Before I start "playing" has anyone backed up a 211? My drive is starting to make noise, and I'd like to swap drives without loosing anything.


----------



## larkor (Jul 13, 2007)

I copied my failing 211K HD just the other day. I bought a Western Digital drive and used their free version of Acronis to copy the failing drive to the new drive. I hope you won't have to pack the failing drive in ice like I did.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

no exchange between ViP[6,7,9]22 and ViP[2,4]11 EHD's files/folders - totally different structures


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Good news. I use Macrium, I assume that will do the same as Acronis. I'll give it a try this weekend (hopefully no ice involved!)

Not trying to save 722 to 211 or 211 to 722... just backing up each, so I have all programs on 2 sets of drives "just in case". I don't really care much if the internal drive fails, most of the "good stuff" is on external.



larkor said:


> I copied my failing 211K HD just the other day. I bought a Western Digital drive and used their free version of Acronis to copy the failing drive to the new drive. I hope you won't have to pack the failing drive in ice like I did.


----------



## larkor (Jul 13, 2007)

I'd be interested in your results.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tcatdbs said:


> Good news. I use Macrium, I assume that will do the same as Acronis. I'll give it a try this weekend (hopefully no ice involved!)
> 
> Not trying to save 722 to 211 or 211 to 722... just backing up each, so I have all programs on 2 sets of drives "just in case". I don't really care much if the internal drive fails, most of the "good stuff" is on external.


Use sector-to-sector copy, all positions and sizes and meta info must be preserved in case of restoring to old drive or using a copy of it.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't know enough to know what "sector to sector" is. I use Macrium, took 57 minutes to back up 60GB (don't have much recorded). I did an image of the drive which was 3 partitions. Seems successful (but I haven't restored to a new drive yet). The .mrimg file is 61.4GB on a back up partition on my PC. I don't have a new drive yet to test, but I used the same method on my 722 that worked fine.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Then I would conclude using the tool blindly you 're lucky as it working exactly that way what is acceptable by the picky OS inside of DVR.
FYI, any little change to the partitions: size, position, etc will trick safeguard in it and the drive will be reformatted with loss of all data.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I successfully did a VIP722 and VIP211 image backup with Macrium. Takes a while, but my second drives boot right up. Don't need to reboot the 722, but do need to reboot the 211. I've decided to buy a 1.5Tb internal drive for my PC that will just be used for the 2 partitions of the 722 and the 3 partitions of the 211; that way I will always have a back up on my PC in case either external dies. I don't think Macrium cares about drive size, only partition size. I moved all movies on my 722 off the internal before the back up, so no need to worry about the 722 internal drive crapping out (other than loss of anything current, which normally would get repeated anyway). I just wish the ext drives could be organized (folders) like the internal drive!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ask bnborg .


----------

